# Slingshot bows (Zombie Killer)



## rigwelder (Mar 21, 2013)

I would like to purchase one of these bows. I don't have the tools or the time to make one. Where can I buy one?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

not sure what you mean by "zombie killer" if it's a certain one your looking for or not, but as far as slingbows there are a number of ones available...the Jackalope by A+ is a slingbow by a forum member...you can do a search for HFX Slingshot on Google and find a commercially available one, there are others, but those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The HFX is a Chief AJ creation.


----------



## rigwelder (Mar 21, 2013)

It was a YouTube video that I saw and Zombie Killer was in the title so I assumed that's what it was called. I could be mistaken though. I will check out the other forum that was mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think youre talking about one of Joerge's creations, if so he does not sell them nor do I know anyone else that does, you could check on his forum but I doubt you'll find one. He does have plans for it maybe you could find some one to make it for you


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

If you do let me know, I want one too. If you can find plans, I will make one for you.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

you can find the plans here..and there is a tutorial on youtube.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2lOiwtIPanYMDk3YjllMDgtNGViNC00NmMxLWFkNzAtN2YxNTc4ZmEyYWIw/edit?pli=1&hl=en


----------



## rigwelder (Mar 21, 2013)

Harpman, if you can make one let me know how much you will charge for it? I would like 3 of them. Thanks!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

and here's the video

Mods if this breaks any rules please feel free to delete....


----------



## rigwelder (Mar 21, 2013)

Just watched the video on YouTube for the Jackalope and that is not it. The video I am talking about is by JoergSprave. And his video is "how to make a Zombie slaying arrow shooting slingshot (Halloween Special 2)".


----------



## rigwelder (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, harpersgrace, that's it!!


----------

